# Drawer front new project



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I hope this does not post twice cause the first time did not work. Somebody mentioned the piece of wood in sanding station the other day and here it is in altered form. Favorite part of project is these drawer fronts- when they are resawn it is like the sawyers opening up a log but in minature form. I will post more pics as project is completed. Dark walnut maple and light walnut.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, now that is a gorgeous chunk of tree Mike. I love it. That frame really sets it off as well. Nice work.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> ...- when they are resawn it is like the sawyers opening up a log but in minature form...



Mike, if you ever get this far south you and your missus are welcome here anytime. A good man like you deserves to experience the full monty. I will load any and all logs on my your sawmill while you are here and you will open them all up yourself. 

After all, whoever is operating the sawmill *owns* the sawmill for that moment. 

That's a gorgeous hunk of walnut. You deserve to see it log-sized.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2012)

That's beautiful! For rich, beautiful color, it's pretty tough to beat figured walnut!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kevin, when I was going to school I worked at a sawmill. The bandsaw that they used was homengous- shot through 40" pondersa pine like it was not even there. I ran a 1910 Yates planer. 40 hp motor on top 20 on bottom 10 and 5 on sides. 240' of 2x6 red fir a minute. Could put blades in it up to 30". It was an animal. 40,000 bd ft in a good shift. Gramps was a gypo logger worked with him in late 50's and early 60's summers. I will take you up on offer though it has been a long time since I have done that....... THANKS


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Kevin, when I was going to school I worked at a sawmill. The bandsaw that they used was homengous- shot through 40" pondersa pine like it was not even there. I ran a 1910 Yates planer. 40 hp motor on top 20 on bottom 10 and 5 on sides. 240' of 2x6 red fir a minute. Could put blades in it up to 30". It was an animal. 40,000 bd ft in a good shift. Gramps was a gypo logger worked with him in late 50's and early 60's summers. I will take you up on offer though it has been a long time since I have done that....... THANKS



I love this forum. 




.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful. The end.

Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2012)

Chippin-in Hold it-it is just the begining...................


----------

